# Multiple Spawns again This week



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok folks I got Reds!! Not just any Reds..Aquastar Reds!!!
Big spawn.

Next up Green Dragon X Orange Dragon with red fins..she is the most unusual fish I ever saw, with the exception of here purple chrome sister!!

Next up Bright Scale Imbellis.

Also this week Siamorientalis 2nd batch.


Here is something I am working on, it is Dragon Green Combtail This is the best of the males he is the same green chrome looking all over, this is NOT spread Iridesence in the way we know this is an actual Dragon, hard to tell from the pics...his sister is identical but wont hold still.




Believe me this pics do him no justice.




Next up on deck and in tanks are these guys:

Blue Mahachai



and Siamorientalis again, these are new and I can't have to many.



Regular Guitar Smaragdina also in the tank


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

that pink is crazy!!!!


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Any pics of the sisters you mentioned? Orange dragon with red fins and her purple chrome sister? I'm intrigued....


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Soon, I am grieving over my huge yellow Aquastar spawn that got EATEN!!!

But, here is some hope!

http://www.ibcbettas.org/2012/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/IBC%20TA%20Articles/RT-02.pdf


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> Soon, I am grieving over my huge yellow Aquastar spawn that got EATEN!!!
> 
> But, here is some hope!
> 
> http://www.ibcbettas.org/2012/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/IBC%20TA%20Articles/RT-02.pdf


Oh, no! Sorry to hear that. That article on artificially hatching bettas is really interesting....are you going to try that with the yellows then?


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes if I ever want to see any..haha


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry about your Aquastar spawn!


----------

